# kindle 3 battery



## larryslade (Oct 26, 2010)

I just did a Google search for a Kindle 3 battery. All I got were sites dealing with battery problems. Where can I buy a new Battery? I'd like to buy another battery charger also.  I have a Kindle 3 Wi-Fi only and turning on the Wi-Fi for a few minutes a day drains the battery in 2 or 3 days. Also, does it do any harm to power down the kindle at night?  Thanks for the help


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If your battery is draining that fast you have something else going on. . . .check to see if you have books that are not indexing -- the device will keep trying and that will drain the battery quickly.  Do a search for a nonsense string and see what comes up.  If it shows some things are not indexed, click the link and look for any title in gray. . .note it and go back to home and delete it. . .don't re-download it until you make sure everything else is indexed.

You might also want to try a restart:  menu/settings/menu/restart. . . .that might fix the problem.

If you're still having the battery drain way too fast, contact Kindle Customer Support. . . you're under warranty so they'll send you a replacement.

The battery is, nominally, NOT user replaceable, though those who are comfortable with playing inside electronics can do so.  I wouldn't advise it, though, for a device that's still under warranty -- just let Amazon replace the unit for you.

Chargers are available through Amazon; they may also have them in Best Buy, Staples, or Target.  It's a standard USB to micro USB cord that just has a plug adapter on the USB end. . .same as what many smartphones use and pretty generic.


----------



## larryslade (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm lost about indexing. I can just put the wi-fi on and hook it up to the charger overnight and it will index all my items?  Indexing is just for searching my items for a word?  all this trouble just for that?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Indexing is something that happens automatically when you load a book onto your Kindle. Wi-fi being on is irrelevant. The Kindle being plugged in is irrelevant (unless you are loading lots and lots of books at once).

Indexing is for searching for words/phrases in different books. I've never felt a need to use it, but a lot of people find it useful.

The problem with indexing comes if a book cannot be indexed by the Kindle for whatever reason. If this happens, the Kindle just keeps trying to index it, over and over again, and that is what drains the battery. So, if you search for a nonsense term on your main Kindle screen, and one or more books comes up as not indexed, these books are putting strain on you battery. Delete them, and reload them, and they should index properly at that time.


----------

